# Deciding on the Fuji Mini-Mite 4 with T75G gun



## jimintx

I appreciate this review. These type sprayers are foreign to me, as my life of finishing has all been hand-applied products. I want to try a sprayer of this type, and have recently begun to investigate them via reading reviews and comments.

This model at circa 800 bucks is more than I want to spend any time soon, but maybe it is what needs to be spent if you are going to get one at all.

Thank you for posting this.
.


----------



## CharlesNeil

excellent choice


----------



## EarlS

I've owned/used a Fuji for at least 5 years. I really like it for most applications. Recently I ordered a bunch of spare parts, tips, and needles since the model l I own is no longer in production. I hadn't worried about spare parts or placements since it works so well. About the only thing I have to routinely change out is the filter over the air inlets. Occasionally I will also blow out the motor to make sure it is clear.

My model is really loud but that is what ear muffs are for. Beyond that, there can be a fair amount of overspray which means that if I spray several pieces, the shop fills with overspray which settles on everything including the freshly finished pieces. Often I will set up a spray booth by draping plastic over the garage door rails and taping them together to make a "room" with a drop cloth on the floor. I also turn on the air filter which has it's good and bad points.

All in all, I really like mine and I think you will too.


----------



## Tennessee

No offense, but I guess I just don't get it.
I've used a 30 gallon 5HP air compressor with two outlets, one at 110PSI, and one at 40PSI with a water capture unit, total cost about $425.
From there I hook up a pretty standard HVLP gun, (in my case usually a Harbor Freight $9.99 unit), and go from there.

The results are dynamic, smooth, and I can lay anything from lightweight lacquer to heavyweight water based stain.

Total cost, under $450.

For me, these high cost gravity feed units are way overpriced, and I just can't see a $400 difference, since I am getting mirror smooth finishes. I don't know what you get, but my customers are very happy with my finishes.

Again, no offense, but I don't see the reason for the cost, the extra engineering in the equipment.
After all, it is what lays down on the wood and how that looks that counts, not how it was pressurized, atomized, or flew through the air.
Apologies, but I just don't get these high end spray units.
My 5HP air compressor is almost 20 years old, and if I want to, I just trash the HF sprayer after each use, at $9.99 each.


----------



## toneinvic

Well I guess from your point of view there is no advantage to going the route I did.
I also have a large compressor and a cheap HVLP gun but I have never been happy with the result (that's why I never use it). 
I can tell you that the Fuji unit works well (really well) rite out of the box with no messing around. Yes it's expensive but I have learned that, for the most part, you get what you pay for.
Honestly, if you are getting the results from your set up that you describe, I would stick with it. For me, I needed better equipment.


----------



## Tennessee

Please, take no offense. There are other tools that I have spent mucho dollars on, when there were other options. Each to his/her own, and as long as we are happy making things out of wood, that is the real point.


----------



## AlmostRetired

Great review and great recommendation about the other that were available for us cheap guys. Gonn have to give that a try when I get home.

Roger


----------

